# The Three Bucks I Saw on 8/20/05



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I was driving back to our cabin from fishing w/ Flathunter. In the Laurellville, OH area in SE Ohio, @ 4:20 AM sttod three Bucks about 5 feet from the road. Each Buck looked like they were close to 140 class Bucks, plus this is till early velvet, so maybe by the time all is said & done, they would be bigger than 140's. I have never seen deer this size together. It was great. There was a nice fog rolling in, the picture would have been great. I did have my camera, but as Flathunter can attest to, it wasnt taking night pictures for some reason. I stopped & watched them for a minute or so, before they took off. I rolled down the window & had a perfect look at them. They were standing 4 miles from my deer stands.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

What time did you wake up from this dream?


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

lol 

nuttin like seein some nice bucks to get the ol`blood pumpin for bow season huh!!!


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

How do you say smell or odor as in the deer got you. or maybe we all smell something. put youre feet up.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Man you should be all to use to that.


> They were standing 4 miles from my deer stands


 Fish work in very similar ways  Dont worry though the couple times I went duck hunting with Bub they steered clear of me. Guess they dont like me lol.


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

i dont hunt much but isnt it early for them to get there felt?

i saw a momma and 2 does crossing a riffle when i was fishing the LMR great picture no camera tho


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

heck no, in fact they've been in velvet for quit a while now.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

FAST FORWARD....... to late Sun 9/4/Early Mon 9/5
9/5/05 @ 12:22 AM..... Comming back from another Catfish Adventure w/ the almighty FlatLESShunter, SAME FIELD, I saw what had to be the biggest (Wild) Buck that I've ever seen. it was aprox 500-600 yards from the spot mentioned above. I would estimate this to be a 16 point buck & thats just an estimate. I was about half alseep from the drive, I swore I was dreaming at 1st. I stopped at the nearest driveway, got my camer from my tackle bag & went back. By the time I got back there was a another car that drove by & all I saw was the Bucks rear end. I bet there were 30 deer in the field. Again, this all is happening just 3 or 4 miles from my cabin & deer stands. 

Now whats the chances of big bucks being at my palce (3 or 4 miles away) w/ these BIG bucks showing up in the same area?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I can see it now, it will take you 3 years to put me on a deer!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

You'll see deer either by 9AM of the 1st morning or by 5PM the 1st evening. Why dont we just plan on hunting the 1st Sat of Oct (mornging/afternoon) then spend the night catching flatheads What do you say?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

sounds good if I dont have to work!


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

fine!!!! ya buttnugget leave me out when it gets time for killin season.i see who my real friends are.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Those are nice deer! :! But ya know that whenever you go hunting, you won't see anything. That's how it goes for me.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Bubba..... you know the way brother. I expect to see you there. I'm sure dad will have a cold 12 pack..... 24 pack...... 2 cases....... 4 cases........well a whole fridge full of Miller Lite for you. He wants you there for a couple days this year. Hey we have a toilet now, so what else do you need? We have guns, ammo, beer, a flush toilet & a warn bed. Hell, sounds like a good retirement home, right?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, if you only had pizza and flatheads to go along with that other stuff you would have heaven!


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

i`ll see what i can do about gettin one delivered to his tree stand.

Tell you dad that i`m planning on being there acouple days for sure.Beer, i cant see any beer being down at the cabin.hehehehehehehe


----------

